# State Fair Of Texas *Show and Shine*



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

That's right GHETTO DREAMS CC and UNIQUE KARZ is bringing a lowrider and custom car show to this years STATE FAIR of TEXAS on Oct. 18,2009. Come out and see some of the best LoLows Custom SUV,s Luxurys and Lowrider bombs from the Dallas/FtWorth metroplex .

We will be showing off some of the most unique and trophy winning cars from the United Lowrider Association such as Money Hungry, Super Shawn, D-Town Surrup, El Jefe and more.

Cars will be on display on the west lawn of the fair park grounds from 9 am until 6 pm so make plans to attend this years State Fair of Texas 2009 and stop by the corral and view some of the best cars around from the metroplex. 

For more information or directions feel free to contact Manual at 214-693-4019.

We'll see you there! :cheesy:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Registration forms will be available at the next ULA meeting , if you wish not to wait please contact number on the Ghetto Dreams flyer or send me an Email for personal PM and I will respond as soon as possilble,.


:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Bump 
Bump
Bump


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

hEY GABBY READ THE FLYER YOU MISSPELL APPRECIATION LOL


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

GHETTO DREAMS !!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VictorXIV_@Jul 1 2009, 03:35 PM~14354422
> *hEY GABBY READ THE FLYER YOU MISSPELL APPRECIATION LOL
> *


THANKS let everyone I cant spell..... LOL


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Jul 4 2009, 09:39 PM~14382452
> *THANKS let everyone I cant spell..... LOL
> *


Lets try this again.... 
Victor..... THANKS !!! Let everyone KNOW I cant spell.... LOL


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Jul 4 2009, 09:41 PM~14382459
> *Lets try this again....
> Victor..... THANKS !!! Let everyone KNOW  I cant spell.... LOL
> *


Thaaaaaaaats funny, I was fixin to say you don't know how to write also!


:yes: :wave:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jul 6 2009, 08:09 AM~14391426
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP!
> *


We haven't discussed a hop due to the fact that there might not be a spot for it but we will check on that for you and post it up. However if you would like to bring your car/cars for display and get in to the fair you are more than welcome to enter I will personally hold some spots for you!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

SAY HOMIE PUT ME DOWN FOR A FEW SPOTS HOMIE HIT ME UP


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jul 6 2009, 08:09 AM~14391426
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP!
> *


SOrry but there wont be a jump this day....  
Only a show out...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Bump bump!


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Jul 4 2009, 10:41 PM~14382459
> *Lets try this again....
> Victor..... THANKS !!! Let everyone KNOW  I cant spell.... LOL
> *


Hahah I was just making a comment


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

I apolagize for being late with the participation forms for the state fair car show, we will have them ready for the ULA meeting this week. However we are getting closer and closer to the state fair and I need a ROLL CALL.

I have had some response to this show and I am looking to here from the ULA as far as who will be coming to this show.

Thanks and see ya soon :wave:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Friday bump

TTT :wave:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

State Fair is just around the corner. We still have a few spots left, make sure you get a participation form get hold those spots. You can pick up a form at the next ULA meeting This Thursday or i can send you one by email. :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Couple questions...

Will cars be allowed to leave before 6pm? 

Will they allow owner in & out of the Fair during the day?


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 10 2009, 08:49 AM~14724009
> *Couple questions...
> 
> Will cars be allowed to leave before 6pm?
> ...


Once your car is in it has to stay until we all get out..Those are the Parks Rules.
Sorry. 
ANd about coming in and out. Last year they didnt give us any band to have access to come in and out but like every other person that gets in the park we can get stamped to come back in.. I have to check on that. And as soon As i find out I will post it on the site. 

Thank You for you interest. Hope to see you out there for the ULA/ULC
Later. 
:biggrin:


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

We have a meeting next week with the State Fair Peps. We will asked them all the questions you all have asked and will post that info soon.I will also take pics of the area where we will be to give you guys and idea .


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

is there going to be a hop ?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks to everyone so far who has turned in a registration form. As for a hop, no hop but there will be a hopper in the mix.


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

I will have forms at the ULA meeting Tonight.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

I wannnna go!


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 13 2009, 08:20 AM~14756129
> *I wannnna go!
> *


Well just make sure you fill a form out to hold you a sport. MR :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

TTT !


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Jun 5 2009, 10:26 PM~14109316
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE TOO !!!!


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

*******IMPORTANT************

I just recieved and email from the fair ground and we need to fill out one other form and this form here has to be turned in by Sept. 2nd...!!!!!
So PLEASE Peps Everyone who has already filled out their form I need one other one.. SO please get with me or mando email me or call me so i can get this form from you... 
Thank you


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

looking forward to the show, hit me up!










* Calling all Clubs, Its time to shine Sunday Aug 30th *
" Spectators FREE " " Spectators FREE " " Spectators FREE "

Location: @Jupiter Chevrolet off 635 11611 LBJ Dallas TX
Sign in 9am-12:30 ~ Show is 1-5pm
~ Pre Registration $10 ~~ Day of Show $15 ~

" Spectators FREE "
Family Fun, DJ's, Games, Food, Dejavu Models & Concert.
LARGE 1st & 2nd Place Trophies 
Under Construction, Cars, Trucks, Muscle car, Low Riders, Street Rod,
T-Bucket,Roadster, Imports.
(Low Rider Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint. 
(Car Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint.
(Truck Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint. 
(Motorcycle Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00, Best Paint. 
I WILL MAKE A HOPING TROPHING AND A LOW RIDER BIKE CLASS IF I CAN GET 5 IN EACH CLASS TO PRE REGESTRATION, LET ME KNOW IM DOWN !

INFO - REGISTER - BOOTHS- SPONSORS ETC.. 
KOWBOY: 214-957-7881 
Email: [email protected]
myspace.com/vip4dallas
myspace.com/streetkingzunity
myspace.com/dejavuconcepts

(SPONSORED)
Jupiter Chevrolet Main Sponsor & Location, 
Street Kingz- www.myspace.com/streetkingzunity
NOS ENERGY DRINK, 
Elegant limo- 214-815-4605
Dejavu Audio & Concepts, 
Diamond Glazed Records, 
Dejavu Chics Models, 
Late model performance- 214-881-4030
Campos collision & auto repair- 469-222-3339
"SIK" 214-650-7455 [email protected]


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who has turned in their registration forms for the State Fair 2009 show. If you haven't or need to fill one out they will be available at tonights ULA meeting.

We are less than a month away from the cut off date and are more than half way with the spaces available. See ya tonight


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

Hit me up let me know how Vip Promotionz, Street Kingz & Dejavu Audio & Concepts can help.

















>

" Spectators FREE "


Location: @Jupiter Chevrolet off 635 11611 LBJ Dallas TX
Sign in 9am-12:30 ~ Show is 1-5pm ~ Vehicles Pre Registration $10 ~ Day of Show $15 ~

Family Fun, DJ Dave, Games, Food, Dejavu Models & Concert.
Large 1st & 2nd Place Trophies
Under Construction, Cars, Trucks, Muscle car, Low Riders, Street Rod,
T-Bucket,Roadster, Imports, Motorcycle Class. 
INFO - REGISTER - BOOTHS- SPONSORS ETC.. 
KOWBOY: 214-957-7881 
Email: [email protected]
myspace.com/vip4dallas
myspace.com/streetkingzunity
myspace.com/dejavuconcepts


(SPONSORED)
Jupiter Chevrolet Main Sponsor & Location, 
Street Kingz- www.myspace.com/StreetKingzunity
WWW.PARTYCHASER.COM
www.pickardusa.com Hottest Bike Rims in the Market !
www.Ricekiller.com
NOS ENERGY DRINK, 
Dejavu Audio & Concepts www.myspace.com/dejavuconcepts
Diamond Glazed Records, 
Monster Energy Drink,
Dejavu Chics Models,
Elegant limo- 214-815-4605
Late model performance- 214-881-4030
Campos collision & auto repair- 469-222-3339
"SIK" 214-650-7455
Hid extreme Solutions 469-279-4281


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yo wassup over there! We have our club meeting on Friday and I'll mention the show . Hopefully we can roll out there on Sunday :h5:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Everyone attending this show, don't forget to get your paperwork filled out and give it to Gabby!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks to everyone whom has turned in the registration forms for the State Fair show. As of now we have 45 spots filled with about 15 spots left.

If you plan on attending this show space is limited so please don't wait to long to register, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks again to all whom registered your cars for the State Fair 2009 show. As of now all 60 spaces have been taken.

A stand-by list will be available just in case we have some cars that can't make it.

I apolagize for the limited space and hope that next year we are granted more room :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

I TOLD GABBY TO HOLD US SOME SPOTS ...DON'T NO IF IT HAPPENED ????


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe she was waiting on an answer from your club . How many spots were you looking for? 

We will be going to the Fair grounds today to measure the area hopefully we can squeeze in a few more. I'm waiting on two more clubs to turn in there paper work . If they don't come through I'll be more that happy to give you there spots .

I'll keep you informed, thanks 9-L


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 3 2009, 06:19 AM~14967795
> *I believe she was waiting on an answer from your club . How many spots were you looking for?
> 
> We will be going to the Fair grounds today to measure the area hopefully we can squeeze in a few more. I'm waiting on two more clubs to turn in there paper work . If they don't come through I'll be more that happy to give you there spots .
> ...


5 or 6 IF POSSIBLE HOMIE ...LET ME KNOW WHEN U DO ...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 3 2009, 06:33 AM~14967868
> *5 or 6 IF POSSIBLE HOMIE ...LET ME KNOW WHEN U DO ...
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

*ULA Event Click >>>* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=497117


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Bump
Bump

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CONFIRMED !! I NEED 8 SPOTS IF POSSIBLE !!! WHERE SHOULD I MEET WITH WHOMEVER CAUSE I'M NOT WELCOMED TO THE ULA MEETINGS


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:yes: Need those last few registration forms for the State Fair 2009. We will be at the ULA meeting tonight so if you still have one please come by thanks :wave:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 4 2009, 06:48 AM~14978989
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS CONFIRMED !! I NEED 8 SPOTS IF POSSIBLE !!! WHERE SHOULD I MEET WITH WHOMEVER  CAUSE I'M NOT WELCOMED TO THE ULA MEETINGS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


no seas joto guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 4 2009, 06:48 AM~14978989
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS CONFIRMED !! I NEED 8 SPOTS IF POSSIBLE !!! WHERE SHOULD I MEET WITH WHOMEVER  CAUSE I'M NOT WELCOMED TO THE ULA MEETINGS
> *


 :thumbsup: x6


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 10 2009, 09:22 AM~15037704
> *:thumbsup: x6
> *



ORALE,I GOT YOU .... WE HAVE A MEETING IN LEDBETTER SATURDAY,IF YA WANNA MEET UP THEN ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SPOKE TO MY BOYZ FROM IC ......


NO HOPPING NO STOPPING !! DON'T WORRY THOUGH,WE'RE STILL GONNA NEED ALL 6 SPOTS .....


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

JOE'S 6-4


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 16 2009, 12:30 PM~15099158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt know their was a pedal car class at the show!!!LoL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 16 2009, 02:18 PM~15100106
> *I didnt know their was a pedal car class at the show!!!LoL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU THINK THIS IS A GAME ..... WE REP IN ALL CLASSES WEY !!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 16 2009, 12:30 PM~15099158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanks maaaaaan looking foward to seeing you guys there !!'


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

We have a total of 67 Lolows and customs coming to this years State Fair show and shine. Because of limited space I apolagize to the rest of you whom want to come and to those who are on the stand by list. 

Please set this day aside to come out and enjoy the day ( weather permitting ). If there are any changes to your schedule for this day and you will not be able to come out please call Gabby or Manuel as soon as you know so that we can fill the spot from the list, thanks Manny G/D c.c.


----------



## Live Image (Sep 17, 2009)

*BOOK "MACK 10" FOR YOUR NEXT CONCERT / CAR SHOW EVENT!*
For Booking Mack 10: (message)
http://www.myspace.com/theofficialmack10


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Bump bump for the Wednesday hump ! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks to Everyone who turned in thier forms...and...Sorry to the ones that didnt get to make it this time...For those who are going.We have to make sure we leave a good Impression to the State Fair...Cause Next Year I want to bring a bigger crowed..


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Enjoy the Fair at half the cost :


$3.00 Dr Pepper Tuesdays 
Any dr pepper can MOST rides are 5 coupons 

$5.00 after 5pm evenings Dr Pepper

Krogers 3 for $1.00 Wednesdays 
Three cans of food for $1 admission

Coke $4.00 Thursdays 
Bring any empty 20 oz. Bottle coke product

Seniors Day Thursday free admission anyone 60+

Free Cinemark Movie Thursdays
Free admission with ticket stub

KISS-FM half price Fridays and half price on the rides
Log on to KissFm.com for more details

Dickies Day Friday October 16
Wear and show your dickies logo get a free voucher from staffed tent
For free admission.


:thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 29 2009, 07:08 AM~15216575
> *Enjoy the Fair at half the cost :
> <span style=\'color:red\'>Dickies Day Friday October 16
> Wear and show your dickies logo  get a free voucher from staffed tent
> ...


 :wow:    :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Dickies day man that's what I'm talking about sport that lowrider logo .


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WE READY !!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 30 2009, 05:50 AM~15226329
> *oh yeah *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 30 2009, 08:17 AM~15227210
> *oh yeah
> *


NAW,MY DOOR IS BROKEN NOW !!! PINCHE CARO CHINGAO !! :angry: :angry:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

T T T for a beautiful Friday!


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

A FEW MORE DAYS TILL THE SHOW N SHINE AT THE STATE FAIR!!!!

I WOULD LIKE FOR EVERYONE TO START GETTING THERE AROUND 7:30 AM AT THE AUTO ZONE NEAR THE MLK STREET NEXT TO THE MCDONALDS...
LINEING YOU UP TO START ENTERING THE FARE GROUNDS AROUND 8 AND 830. sO THAT WE CAN BE SET UP BY 9AM....THE GATE CLOSE AT 9AM. NO ONE CAN ENTER THE GROUNDS AFTER THAT. WE WILL GIVE OUT THE CAR TAGS THAT MORNING. REMEMBER WHO EVER CAN FIT IN THE CAR GETS IN FREE YOU CAN BRIG A COOLER WITH FOOD AND DRINKS. NO BOTTLES... IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTION CALL ME OR MANDO.... IF YOU KNOW YOU CAN NOT MAKE IT LET US KNOW THAT WAY WE CAN LET SOMEONE ELSE GET IN.. THERE IS NO IN AND OUT OF THE FARE GROUND. ONE YOU ARE IN AND THEN YOU GO OUT YOU HAVE TO PAY TO GET BACK IN.. UNLESS YOU GET STAMPED. SEE YOU SUNDAY..  :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Oct 11 2009, 07:17 PM~15327358
> *A FEW MORE DAYS TILL THE SHOW N SHINE AT THE STATE FAIR!!!!
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS REPPIN !*


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

LoLow's will be there!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

6 MORE DAYS AND COUNTING !!!!


Up to date the STATE FAIR has had a bad year due to weather but it looks like this weekend will be the best of the month.

Looks like very good weather for the late week so anticipate the fair to be extra packed.

To be in compliance with the fair regulations we are asking everyone to be on time ( 7:30 to 8:15 ) IF ALL POSSIBLE 

DOORS WILL BE CLOSING FOR US AT 9:00 AM :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

HERE'S A QUESTION HOMIE ...WHAT ABOUT THE CARS THAT COME ON TRAILORS...IS THERE GONNA BE SPACE FOR THE TRAILORS ANYWHERE IN GROUNDS TO PARK THEM ?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

There will be parking for the trailers only for about 6. They will be parked in between the car corral and the science bldg on pavement so we will be able to keep an eye on them


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/myspace/l_25be7430288a661f44898c953d75c9b8.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 13 2009, 09:46 AM~15341443
> *There will be parking for the trailers only for about 6. They will be parked in between the car corral and the science bldg on pavement so we will be able to keep an eye on them
> *


Thats not good homie .... Thank GOD I ain't that problem !! LMAO!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe that we have up to 10 spots for trailers which is good because from what i was told mostly everyone will be driving to the fair .Only a hand full will be trailering thier cars.

We will do our best to secure all trailers regardless but if you can drive thats a +.
How many trailers are youll bringing,thanks.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 13 2009, 11:50 AM~15342739
> *I believe that we have up to 10 spots for trailers which is good because from what i was told mostly everyone will be driving to the fair .Only a hand full will be trailering thier cars.
> 
> We will do our best to secure  all trailers regardless but if you can drive thats a +.
> ...



I believe we've got 2 rides being pulled ...... Just making sure ALL LOWRIDERS
know that there is limited space for trailers,including ourselves. 

Pero it'll work out ...... C YA THERE !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

Please Do not be later that 8am. We will start moving in around that time. Doors close at 9 and no one else can get in after that. Remember You can bring in coolers just no bottles... They will let us start moving out around 6pm. Bring your chairs, tents, and coolers. See you then.

click on link below to view map.....

http://maps.google.com/maps?li=d&hl=en&f=d...oD2CZnyNPW3hPsK


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

3 DAYS AND COUNTING :thumbsup: 

Looks like a great weekend ahead Happy Friday :yes: :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TTT 



SEE YALL IN A FEW!  *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

waiting for the pics.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks to everyone whom attended this years State Fair 2009 Show and Shine. We had a great turn out and in behalf of Unique Karz and Ghetto Dreams CC, thanks to The ULA for the support and to the Car Clubs and your families.

Although i think everyone was a winner yesterday the peoples choice for the trophies are .....

BEST OF SHOW SUV DALLAS LOWRIDERS C C
BEST OF SHOW TRUCK ESTILO C C
BEST OF SHOW LUXURY PRINCIPALES C C
BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER UNLIMITED C C
BEST OF SHOW BOMBITA DALLAS LOWRIDERS C C

Pics are being downloaded so please check back.


Thank You :

Jesse 64 impala
Dallas Lowriders cc
Estilo cc
Frost Customs
Ghetto Dreams cc
Intokablez cc
Lo Lows cc
Low 4 Life cc
Phalanx cc
Principales cc
Subliminal cc
Techniques cc
Texas Ranflas cc
Torres Empire cc
Unlimited cc
Unique Karz


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 19 2009, 11:18 AM~15400266
> *Thanks to everyone whom attended this years State Fair 2009 Show and Shine. We had a great turn out and in behalf of Unique Karz and Ghetto Dreams CC, thanks to The ULA for the support and to the Car Clubs and your families.
> 
> Although i think everyone was a winner yesterday the peoples choice for the trophies are .....
> ...


WE HAD A GOOD TIME THANX!! KIDS WORE ME OUT THO... AND BROKE MY ASS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 19 2009, 11:18 AM~15400266
> *Thanks to everyone whom attended this years State Fair 2009 Show and Shine. We had a great turn out and in behalf of Unique Karz and Ghetto Dreams CC, thanks to The ULA for the support and to the Car Clubs and your families.
> 
> Although i think everyone was a winner yesterday the peoples choice for the trophies are .....
> ...


My wife and I enjoyed seeing all the rides out there. Hopefully my 86 will be ready soon enough to be in there with everyone else. GOD Bless!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 19 2009, 11:18 AM~15400266
> *Thanks to everyone whom attended this years State Fair 2009 Show and Shine. We had a great turn out and in behalf of Unique Karz and Ghetto Dreams CC, thanks to The ULA for the support and to the Car Clubs and your families.
> 
> Although i think everyone was a winner yesterday the peoples choice for the trophies are .....
> ...


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

&& THA COMMODORES ON STAGE! 









=)

-bOoM


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 19 2009, 09:18 AM~15400266
> *Thanks to everyone whom attended this years State Fair 2009 Show and Shine. We had a great turn out and in behalf of Unique Karz and Ghetto Dreams CC, thanks to The ULA for the support and to the Car Clubs and your families.
> 
> Although i think everyone was a winner yesterday the peoples choice for the trophies are .....
> ...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

Im waiting for my awards for 

BEST HIDDIN and LOWRIDER WITH THE MOST AC-CORNS ON IT ....


HAHAHA .... GREAT TIME OUT THERE .... RESPECTS TO ALL DA LOWRIDER FAMILIES OUT THERE....

SHOUT OUTS TO MANDO AND GABBY
THANX FOR DA INVITE ...NEXT STOP,DALLAS LOWRIDERS FREAK FEST and TORRES EMPIRE SHOW


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 19 2009, 10:18 AM~15400266
> *Thanks to everyone whom attended this years State Fair 2009 Show and Shine. We had a great turn out and in behalf of Unique Karz and Ghetto Dreams CC, thanks to The ULA for the support and to the Car Clubs and your families.
> 
> Although i think everyone was a winner yesterday the peoples choice for the trophies are .....
> ...



we had a good time charging up Gabby's tab.... Thanx


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*It was fun and getting the "Bad Boys" discount!* :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21+Oct 19 2009, 04:11 PM~15402962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT WAS GOOD TOO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 19 2009, 03:13 PM~15402976
> *It was fun and getting the "Bad Boys" discount!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ....SOME GUY GAVE ME 2 FREE TICKETS COMING IN.... :cheesy: 


I WAS LIKE...THANKKK YOUUUU.  :biggrin: ...LOL


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sam Torres trying to get the car out of a tight spot! LOL*


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

bigger</span> space... So we will be back next year...

I want to thank everyone for being Clean It was a great day.. Im glad you all had fun. 

Thanks to everyone for being there. And Congrats to the winners</span>.


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m141/2g...sfriends173.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Oct 19 2009, 04:44 PM~15403342
> *bigger</span> space... So we will be back next year...
> 
> I want to thank everyone for being Clean  It was a great day.. Im glad you all had fun.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

I have Lots more pics ill post them up soooonn.!


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 19 2009, 01:29 PM~15402594
> *Im waiting for my awards for
> 
> BEST HIDDIN and LOWRIDER WITH THE MOST AC-CORNS ON IT ....
> ...


No Tom-E !!!! Here it is.... :biggrin: 









And you earned it...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Oct 19 2009, 03:58 PM~15404141
> *No Tom-E !!!! Here it is.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Thats too funny :roflmao: you aint right :no: LOL !


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 19 2009, 02:11 PM~15402962
> *we had a good time charging up Gabby's tab.... Thanx
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Somebody drank up all the Bud Light at the" Bad Boys " designated spot :dunno: :yes:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 19 2009, 11:18 AM~15400266
> *Thanks to everyone whom attended this years State Fair 2009 Show and Shine. We had a great turn out and in behalf of Unique Karz and Ghetto Dreams CC, thanks to The ULA for the support and to the Car Clubs and your families.
> 
> Although i think everyone was a winner yesterday the peoples choice for the trophies are .....
> ...


_

 :thumbsup:_


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Oct 19 2009, 03:58 PM~15404141
> *No Tom-E !!!! Here it is.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha .... this award
is bigger than my car !!!!

But hey,9-LIVES turned alot
of heads and got great compliments .. and alot of
roof dents ... much love homies


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 19 2009, 06:01 PM~15404804
> *Somebody drank up all the Bud Light at the" Bad Boys " designated spot :dunno: :yes:
> *


it wasnt me... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Oct 19 2009, 03:58 PM~15404141
> *No Tom-E !!!! Here it is.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHA


NICE 1


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 19 2009, 07:01 PM~15404804
> *Somebody drank up all the Bud Light at the" Bad Boys " designated spot :dunno: :yes:
> *



:uh: :uh: 


:dunno: 

not i! but i know whooooo lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 19 2009, 09:23 PM~15406673
> *it wasnt me...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:uh: :uh: 


ummmm yea sure keep telling urself that homie! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, thedukeofearl_72,  Rich$ 82



:0 





:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 19 2009, 07:04 PM~15407273
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, thedukeofearl_72,  Rich$ 82
> :0
> ...


WASSS UP


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 19 2009, 10:08 PM~15407335
> *WASSS UP
> *



u missed out fool!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 19 2009, 09:23 PM~15406673
> *it wasnt me...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*um..yea you owe bad boys!!*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> YEA... THIS IS BEFORE SOMEONE RIPPED OFF MY HOOD ORNAMENT... :uh:  :tears:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> > YEA... THIS IS BEFORE SOMEONE RIPPED OFF MY HOOD ORNAMENT... :uh:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> NO CRYING ON L.I.L. FUKKER!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 20 2009, 03:38 PM~15414087
> *NO CRYING ON L.I.L. FUKKER!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 20 2009, 01:38 PM~15414087
> *OSO ...................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 20 2009, 03:41 PM~15414123
> *OSO ...................
> MAS PUTO !!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 20 2009, 02:31 PM~15414014
> *um..yea you owe bad boys!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Great pics! :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 22 2009, 08:59 AM~15433276
> *Great pics!  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Oct 20 2009, 04:52 PM~15415636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good pics gabby


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Jun 5 2009, 10:26 PM~14109316
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: We just got word that the 2nd Annual State Fair of Texas show and shine hosted by Ghetto Dreams cc and Unique Karz will be held on October 17, 2010 last Sunday of the fair ( Latino Day ) . This year we promised a bigger and better show with over 100 free spots available with the entire corral set aside for the United Lowrider Association.

That's right the car and everyone in it gets in free . Bring your portable grill your food , chairs , family and etc; all FREEEEEE! 

:thumbsup: Lock this date in 10 - 17 - 10 more info in the latter months to come.!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Jun 5 2009, 10:26 PM~14109316
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Jun 5 2009, 10:26 PM~14109316
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Just got approved for 120 spots for this years STATE FAIR Show and Shine Custom Car Show. Date of this event will be October 17, 2010 the last day of the fair stay connected for more info !!!


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Jun 5 2009, 10:26 PM~14109316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 806 , 

YES , this event will be held on Latino Day 10-17-10
Free Free Free Free as long as you bring a custom ride :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 15 2010, 06:55 AM~17791436
> *Just got approved for 120 spots for this years STATE FAIR Show and Shine Custom Car Show. Date of this event will be October 17, 2010 the last day of the fair stay connected for more info !!!
> *


SAME LOCATION HOMIE ?? :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 15 2010, 07:55 AM~17791436
> *Just got approved for 120 spots for this years STATE FAIR Show and Shine Custom Car Show. Date of this event will be October 17, 2010 the last day of the fair stay connected for more info !!!
> *


u
When n where can we register?
Is it 1st come 1st serve?


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

yay!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Same place in the corral section , working in getting this started already to show state fair we are ready for another year of enjoyment at their facility.

Registrations towards the middle of next month believe it or not people already waiting for some spots . There will be about 120 so plenty of time plenty of space.


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Jun 6 2009, 12:26 AM~14109316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a limit of cars that will be allowed to register? If so, How can I register my car or is it too late?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Jun 17 2010, 04:15 PM~17818053
> *Is there a limit of cars that will be allowed to register?  If so, How can I register my car or is it too late?
> *



I'm working on this early cause time goes by fast ,

we are going to give out 5 spots per club and go from there . Everyone in the ride gets in free and you are allowed to bring a small portable grill if you like.

Send me a name and number and when we get the forms going I will contact you as soon as possible , thanks


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Oct 19 2009, 03:58 PM~15404141
> *No Tom-E !!!! Here it is.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


One lucky winner will be receiving this years 2010 ACORN award , who will it be :biggrin: :roflmao: :dunno: :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Were getting close :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

You are in :biggrin: 

SUBLIMINAL CC
TIEMPOS LOCOS CC
CREATIONS CC


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jul 21 2010, 06:31 AM~18100622
> *You are in  :biggrin:
> 
> UNIQUE KARZ
> ...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeap...That time of the year again State Fair 2010.... Who is in...We should have the flyers and participation forms in at the next ULA meeting....Get them in early we are limited again.....1st come 1st serve on the spaces...everyone be fare i would like to see all the clubs out here so bring them.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

We have 100+ spots to fill for this years 2010 State Fair Latino Day. Bring your family bring your portable grille bring your ice chest and don't forget  bring your CAR   

:biggrin: :cheesy: Free Free Free Free

Ghetto Dreams CC 10
Unique Karz 5
Subliminal CC 5
Tiempos Locos CC 5
Techniques CC 5
Creations CC 5
Mi Familia CC 5
Unidoz CC 5


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jun 16 2010, 10:47 AM~17804047
> *SAME LOCATION HOMIE ??  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *



Hey Tommy...R u taking the award againg this year.... LOL home to see you out there. get them forms in.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

CAN U EMAIL ME THE FORM?


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Jun 17 2010, 04:15 PM~17818053
> *Is there a limit of cars that will be allowed to register?  If so, How can I register my car or is it too late?
> *



Its not too late....I just posted up the new flyer and the form...IF you can print it out and bring it too the meeting this Thurs..and give it to me or mando.... if not ill have flyers then...


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

If you need me to email the form if you can not get it from the site...email me at [email protected]...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Jun 5 2009, 10:26 PM~14109316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 27 2010, 08:40 PM~18159299
> *CAN U EMAIL ME THE FORM?
> *


The registration form is on page 1 down load and copy :biggrin:


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Jul 23 2010, 09:58 PM~18127025
> *Yeap...That time of the year again State Fair  2010.... Who is in...We should have the flyers and participation forms in at the next ULA meeting....Get them in early we are limited again.....1st come 1st serve on the spaces...everyone be fare i would like to see all the clubs out here so  bring them.
> *


HEY I LEAST FIX THE FLYER MISSPELL LOL... IF YOU NEED SOMEBODY TO SHOW YOU HOW TO USED PHOTOSHOP LET ME KNOW LMAO... J/K


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jul 26 2010, 12:54 PM~18143454
> *We have 100+ spots to fill for this years 2010 State Fair Latino Day. Bring your family bring your portable grille bring your ice chest and don't forget      bring your CAR
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy: Free Free Free Free
> ...


I THINK THIS IS WRONG WILL BE MORE LIKE 40 LOL.. COME ON GHETTO DREAM WERE ARE HOSTING THIS SHOW WE HAVE TO SHOW STRONG WITH ALL OUR CARS.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VictorXIV_@Jul 28 2010, 09:11 AM~18162781
> *HEY I LEAST FIX THE FLYER MISSPELL LOL... IF YOU NEED SOMEBODY TO SHOW YOU HOW TO USED PHOTOSHOP LET ME KNOW LMAO... J/K
> *


 :0 misspelled :0 where I dont see :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VictorXIV_@Jul 28 2010, 09:14 AM~18162798
> *I THINK THIS IS WRONG WILL BE MORE LIKE 40 LOL.. COME ON GHETTO DREAM WERE ARE HOSTING THIS SHOW WE HAVE TO SHOW STRONG WITH ALL OUR CARS.
> *


That's how ghetto does it ,,,,.

Bring your show car and your daily :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jul 28 2010, 11:31 AM~18162891
> *:0 misspelled  :0  where I dont see  :biggrin:
> *


APPRECIATION :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Aaauuuuhh that's just all kinds of Ghetto :biggrin: 

I can't believe it,,, two years in a row :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

> HEY I LEAST FIX THE FLYER MISSPELL LOL... IF YOU NEED SOMEBODY TO SHOW YOU HOW TO USED PHOTOSHOP LET ME KNOW LMAO... J/K
> [
> 
> Ok VIC....its like this....I cant spell it Just Cause i Dont care...To look back at it... And i dont care and will not care to fix it.... Ghetto Gabby DONT CARE.....LOL.... If you want it perfect U fix it..... But but can you at least now how to say it....LOL..JK... but im still not fixing it... its going out just like that..


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jul 28 2010, 11:40 AM~18163862
> *Aaauuuuhh that's just all kinds of Ghetto  :biggrin:
> 
> I can't believe it,,, two years in a row  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Yeap....Lil O me....


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Bump Bump :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jul 26 2010, 11:54 AM~18143454
> *We have 100+ spots to fill for this years 2010 State Fair Latino Day. Bring your family bring your portable grille bring your ice chest and don't forget      bring your CAR
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy: Free Free Free Free
> ...


Updated :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

PM me fellas so i can hold you some spots,,, the registration form is on page 1 of this thread I will have some on Thursday promise . This show is for the fair ,,,, for us it's a friendly way of getting our friends and family in free to enjoy the last day of the fair 

Please dont wait til the last week cause these spots will be taken


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

HOW IS THIS ONE LOL...................


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks good :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Bumping it :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> I NEVER GOT THE E-MAIL HOMIE !?!?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jul 26 2010, 11:54 AM~18143454
> *We have 100+ spots to fill for this years 2010 State Fair Latino Day. Bring your family bring your portable grille bring your ice chest and don't forget       bring your CAR
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy: Free Free Free Free
> ...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

**INTRO MUSIC** "HERE COMES THE BOOOOM!!!!


hiiiiiya Ghetto Dreamssss!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 11 2010, 06:04 PM~18287666
> *Ghetto Dreams CC 10
> Unique Karz 5
> Subliminal CC 5
> ...


Yo spots are going quick take your place and secure your spots before it's to late. If these numbers are in correct please let me know 214-693-4019 thanks


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VictorXIV_@Aug 5 2010, 04:30 PM~18238858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

We are all looking foward to spending the day with all of the fellow lowriders at this years State Fair of Texas 2010 being held at the west lawn of the fair grounds. October 17,2010 is the date

Please be reminded that we are putting on a good show this year and would like to have your clean Lolow or custom street ride representing the Dallas Area. 

Because of the high volume of traffic that the fair brings and the opportunity once again to be part of this years fair we will not be able to except Under Construction vehicles at this time. 

This show and shine is being brought to you by :

UNIQUE KARZ 
GHETTO DREAMS CC 
UNITED LOWRIDERS
And STATE FAIR of TEXAS


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

2010 Classic Corral Schedule and Assignment

Sept. 24-Lone Star Cougars ​B, C

Sept. 25 (Grambling/Prairie View)

NT Mustangs​A, B

              SVT Club​C

Sept. 26- Dallas Harley​C

              Jaguar Club​B

              Lone Star Jeeps​A

Oct. 2- (Texas/OU)

Texas Rovers​​A

​Big D Cruisers​B

            Classic Chevys​​C

Oct. 3- Thunderbirds​​A

            Lone Star Corvette​B

            Lone Star Miata​C

Oct. 7- Ford Model A​B, C

Oct. 9 (Baylor-Texas Tech)

Mopar​​C 

           ​ Z-Club​​B

​NT Oldsmobile​A

Oct 10 –Corvette Legends​A​

            East Texas Goats​B​

Oct 16- F-Body​​AB

            Cadillac LaSalle​C

      Oct. 17- United Lowriders​ A+B

            NT Harleys​C


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 9 2010, 01:40 PM~18266127
> *Ghetto Dreams CC 10
> Unique Karz 5
> Subliminal CC 5
> ...


Please let me hear from y'all if these numbers are wrong we have a deadline we are under thanks


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 19 2010, 02:31 PM~18353581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

We have 79 Spots that are reserved as of now :biggrin: 

Our deadline to turn in our paper work is September 6 so please Do not wait much longer if your planning to attend the state fair show and shine.

Both forms will be available on Thursday so please make plans to be at the ULA meeting thanks


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

OutLawz 5


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you ready !!!

A big thanks to all whom reserved their spaces for this years 2nd Annual Unique Karz / Ghetto Dreams CC show and shine.

As of now all 120 spots have been taken and or spoken for. Because we are limited in space again we are asking that for any reason you cannot make it please inform us with a courtesy call so that we can fill your spot with others that will be on standby wanting to attend.

Listed below are the clubs attending this free show and shine brought to you by Ghetto Dreams CC.

Boulevard Aces CC 10
Dallas Lowriders CC 10
Down 2 Clown CC 2
D-Town Bombs 5
Estilo CC 10
Fat Kars 1
Frost Customs 5
Garlands Finest CC 4
Ghetto Dreams CC 10
Homie Stylin 2
Intokablez CC 3
Jokerz CC 2
Lo-Lows CC 6
Low 4 Life CC 2
Mi Familia CC 5
Oak Cliff CC 3
Phaylanx CC 5
Principales CC 5
Techniques CC 5
Tiempos Locos CC 5
Torres Empire 10
Unidoz CC 5
Unique Karz 5


Thanks , we are looking forward to spending the day with you and your families

G/D cc.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

State Fair of Texas
Classic Corral
Rules and Regulations
 
 
(1) The Corral is open from 9:00 A.M. to 6:00 P.M.  All participating vehicles need to be in place by 9:00 A.M. and remain until after 6:00 P.M. No vehicles will be allowed out of the gate before this time.
 
(2) Each vehicle will require a hangtag to enter the gate (there will be no exceptions). As participants enter the Martin Luther King Gate (Gate 6), State Fair will require a representative of each Club to be present to check them in and hand out hangtags to those that came without.
 
(3) Only tow vehicles will be allowed in the Martin Luther King Gate. All tow vehicles drop their vehicle and park behind Corral as directed Any vehicle not in the display group or pulling a trailer will not be allowed in the gates without paid parking credentials.
 
(4) Any person that attempts to alter the credential or enter on another day other than the one designated on the credential will immediately have the credentials revoked and their Club banned from the Corral.
 
(5) Each Club is furnished with a limited number of complimentary passes.  These passes are for Club members, friends, and families. Parking is not included. Any person entering on these passes will need to purchase parking and park in the public lots.
 
(6) Each Club member displaying a vehicle at the Corral will sign a Release, Indemnity and Acknowledgment of Risk form (Schedule "B") provided by State Fair. State Fair is aware that the number of vehicles and Club members who participate can change up until the day of the event, so please bring the Schedule "B" forms to the Corral on that day. Mr. Pound will collect them at that time.
 
(7) All vehicles shall be in place by 9:00 A.M. and parked for the day. Under no circumstances shall a vehicle be started or driven between 9:00 A.M. and 6:00 P.M.
 
(8) Please place your vehicle in th section (AB or C) it is assigned


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

mando call me bro pm sent...


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 27 2010, 08:19 AM~18419634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONT SEE CREATIONS C.C. NO MORE POR WHY...GET AT ME HOMIE...


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Aug 27 2010, 03:55 PM~18422867
> *DONT SEE CREATIONS C.C. NO MORE POR WHY...GET AT ME HOMIE...
> *


They dont like u,cause u r fat!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:0 :biggrin: That's not true :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 28 2010, 06:36 AM~18426696
> *:0  :biggrin: That's not true  :biggrin:
> *


Witch part is not true, that u dont like him or that hes fat im just bull shittin sir LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Is it to late for 3 more cars?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you ready !!!

A big thanks to all whom reserved their spaces for this years 2nd Annual Unique Karz / Ghetto Dreams CC show and shine.

As of now all 120 spots have been taken and or spoken for. Because we are limited in space again we are asking that for any reason you cannot make it please inform us with a courtesy call so that we can fill your spot with others that will be on standby wanting to attend.

Listed below are the clubs attending this free show and shine brought to you by Ghetto Dreams CC.

Boulevard Aces CC 10
Dallas Lowriders CC 10
Down 2 Clown CC 2
D-Town Bombs 5
Estilo CC 10
Fat Kars 1
Frost Customs 5
Garlands Finest CC 4
Ghetto Dreams CC 10
Homie Stylin 2
Intokablez CC 3
Jokerz CC 2
Lo-Lows CC 6
Low 4 Life CC 2
Mi Familia CC 5
Phaylanx CC 5
Principales CC 5
Techniques CC 5
Tiempos Locos CC 5
Torres Empire 10
Unidoz CC 5
Unique Karz 5
Unlimited CC 3


Thanks , we are looking forward to spending the day with you and your families

G/D cc.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry fellas but all of the available spots have been taken . The corrals reserved for us can only accommodate 100-110 spaces and we currenty have 122 cars that will be registering. We have been asking for everyone to grab these spots since mid June until our current date. Many of y'all have reserved your place and come thru some have asked to save spots and we didn't hear back from you. 

As you know waiting til the last minute brings no guarantee but ,,,, we will have a standby list available so please if you know that you will not be able to make this event please inform us asoon as possible so that someone else wanting to attend can attend thanks


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

State Fair of Texas
Classic Corral
Rules and Regulations
 
 
(1) The Corral is open from 9:00 A.M. to 6:00 P.M.  All participating vehicles need to be in place by 9:00 A.M. and remain until after 6:00 P.M. No vehicles will be allowed out of the gate before this time.
 
(2) Each vehicle will require a hangtag to enter the gate (there will be no exceptions). As participants enter the Martin Luther King Gate (Gate 6), State Fair will require a representative of each Club to be present to check them in and hand out hangtags to those that came without.
 
(3) Only tow vehicles will be allowed in the Martin Luther King Gate. All tow vehicles drop their vehicle and park behind Corral as directed Any vehicle not in the display group or pulling a trailer will not be allowed in the gates without paid parking credentials.
 
(4) Any person that attempts to alter the credential or enter on another day other than the one designated on the credential will immediately have the credentials revoked and their Club banned from the Corral.
 
(5) Each Club is furnished with a limited number of complimentary passes.  These passes are for Club members, friends, and families. Parking is not included. Any person entering on these passes will need to purchase parking and park in the public lots.
 
(6) Each Club member displaying a vehicle at the Corral will sign a Release, Indemnity and Acknowledgment of Risk form (Schedule "B") provided by State Fair. State Fair is aware that the number of vehicles and Club members who participate can change up until the day of the event, so please bring the Schedule "B" forms to the Corral on that day. Mr. Pound will collect them at that time.
 
(7) All vehicles shall be in place by 9:00 A.M. and parked for the day. Under no circumstances shall a vehicle be started or driven between 9:00 A.M. and 6:00 P.M.
 
(8) Please place your vehicle in th section (AB or C) it is assigned

(9) Solicitation is prohibited
No Association banners club banners promotional event flyers or postcards of any kind are permitted


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Boulevard Aces CC 10


:thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: 

We will be wearing our club shirts and we will be flyin them club plaques,,, sooooo wash them shirts :cheesy:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Morning Peeps  

NEED ALL REGISTRATION FORMS TURNED IN BY THIS THURSDAY !

Call me I will pick them up or please don't forget.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 7 2010, 06:46 AM~18504933
> *Good Morning Peeps
> 
> NEED ALL REGISTRATION FORMS TURNED IN BY THIS THURSDAY !
> ...


MAN OF HIS WORD.... :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Aug 27 2010, 03:55 PM~18422867
> *DONT SEE CREATIONS C.C. NO MORE POR WHY...GET AT ME HOMIE...
> *


because he said he didnt want cars that leaked oil and ours did,that was his words but he is wrong our cars dont do that :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 30 2010, 05:42 AM~18438979
> *
> *


has any of the Dallas Lowriders turned in their forms ??


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 7 2010, 09:11 AM~18505688
> *because he said he didnt want cars that leaked oil and ours did,that was his words but he is wrong our cars dont do that  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yeah , they don't want ya to soak the dirt ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

NO that's wrong info ! I put luz down for some spots and then one of y'all called gabby questioned her as to who put y'all down as if y'all were not interested luz mailed me asking the same I still put him down for spots and he never came thru for y'all. 

Like I said grab these spots before they are gone, i cannot help it if some people are willing to just wait til the last minute . I still emailed him back with a number and still did not get a response so please see him for the missed info  


As far as the oil leaks that's for everyone and this year we need clean rides no under construction cars and that also is for everyone .


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 7 2010, 09:17 AM~18505734
> *has  any of the Dallas Lowriders turned in their forms ??
> *


No Sir not yet


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> because he said he didnt want cars that leaked oil,that was his words
> 
> Fair Park Public Relations Dept. - Mr. Pound Director.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

State Fair of Texas
Classic Corral
Rules and Regulations
 
 
(1) The Corral is open from 9:00 A.M. to 6:00 P.M.  All participating vehicles need to be in place by 9:00 A.M. and remain until after 6:00 P.M. No vehicles will be allowed out of the gate before this time.
 
(2) Each vehicle will require a hangtag to enter the gate (there will be no exceptions). As participants enter the Martin Luther King Gate (Gate 6), State Fair will require a representative of each Club to be present to check them in and hand out hangtags to those that came without.
 
(3) Only tow vehicles will be allowed in the Martin Luther King Gate. All tow vehicles drop their vehicle and park behind Corral as directed Any vehicle not in the display group or pulling a trailer will not be allowed in the gates without paid parking credentials.
 
(4) Any person that attempts to alter the credential or enter on another day other than the one designated on the credential will immediately have the credentials revoked and their Club banned from the Corral.
 
(5) Each Club is furnished with a limited number of complimentary passes.  These passes are for Club members, friends, and families. Parking is not included. Any person entering on these passes will need to purchase parking and park in the public lots.
 
(6) Each Club member displaying a vehicle at the Corral will sign a Release, Indemnity and Acknowledgment of Risk form (Schedule "B") provided by State Fair. State Fair is aware that the number of vehicles and Club members who participate can change up until the day of the event, so please bring the Schedule "B" forms to the Corral on that day. Mr. Pound will collect them at that time.
 
(7) All vehicles shall be in place by 9:00 A.M. and parked for the day. Under no circumstances shall a vehicle be started or driven between 9:00 A.M. and 6:00 P.M.
 
(8) Please place your vehicle in th section (AB or C) it is assigned

(9) Solicitation is prohibited
No Association banners club banners promotional event flyers or postcards of any kind are permitted


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 7 2010, 09:18 AM~18505739
> *yeah , they don't want ya to soak the dirt  .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


like we really care about this show we were just trying to support but i guess fuck it i dont want to put noone on blast i got the pms saved but no need to say anything else other than good luck on the show and see yall  :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 7 2010, 04:02 PM~18508773
> *:0
> *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 7 2010, 01:49 PM~18507634
> *like we really care about this show we were just trying to support but i guess fuck it i dont want to put noone on blast i got the pms saved but no need to say anything else other than good luck on the show and see yall   :biggrin:
> *



:drama: :drama: :drama: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Please be reminded 

Need all registration forms this week


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

Yo 214Tex ,


I need to get you this forms that have been confirmed homie .... Don't know if more will be turned in tonite at the ULA meeting but I'm gonna get this to you today homie .... hit me up


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Is dallas lowriders using all 10 spots ?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello peeps :biggrin: 

Must have registration forms today, if you will not be able to attend tonights ULA meeting call me I will come pick them up from you 214-693-4019 thanks


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 9 2010, 06:54 AM~18523185
> *Is dallas lowriders using all 10 spots ?
> *



I was told that we would .... I sent spokesman a message to turn in whoever else will be entering ...... As of right now, I got 5 confirmed ..... 

A DLR spokeman should be at ULA meeting tonite but if not,I want to make sure I get these 5 in at least ....


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Just got word that State Fair wants their part of the registration forms


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE  
Send a member from these clubs to the meeting tonight with with your reg,forms thanks

We will still have some available on the day of the show just in case anyone has to switch out a car

Boulevard Aces CC 10
Dallas Lowriders CC 10
Down 2 Clown CC 2
D-Town Bombs 5
Estilo CC 10
Fat Kars 1
Frost Customs 5
Garlands Finest CC 4
Ghetto Dreams CC 10
Homie Stylin 4
Intokablez CC 3
Jokerz CC 2
Lo-Lows CC 6
Low 4 Life CC 2
Mi Familia CC 5
Phaylanx CC 5
Techniques CC 5
Tiempos Locos CC 5
Torres Empire 10
Unidoz CC 5
Unique Karz 5
Unlimited CC 3


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 9 2010, 02:32 PM~18525525
> *Just got word that State Fair wants their part of the registration forms
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE
> Send a member from these clubs to the meeting tonight with  with your reg,forms thanks
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: Are you ready for some State Fair !


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for getting in all the registration forms for this show and shine 

Below is the final list of attendance  


Benjamin Chevelle 1
Boulevard Aces CC 10
Dallas Lowriders CC 10
D-Town Bombs 5
Estilo CC 10
Fat Kars 1
Frost Customs 5
Ghetto Dreams CC 15
Homie Stylin 4
Intokablez CC 3
Lo-Lows CC 6
Low 4 Life CC 2
La Familia CC 4
Oak Cliff CC 2
Phaylanx CC 5
Techniques CC 5
Tiempos Locos CC 5
Torres Empire 10
Strickly Business 4
Unidoz CC 5
Unique Karz 5
Unlimited CC 3


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 8 2010, 08:21 AM~18513647
> *Please be reminded
> 
> Need all registration forms this week
> ...


Im still waiting on you to give you my forms. I called you Sunday cause we were supposed to meet but the phones didnt work. Hit me up. Mike- Tiempos Locos


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah been hit and miss since Saturday but I got you I know you spoke up at the last ULA meet , I get them on your way back from Gateway Buick car show :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

ENTERTAINMENT
Mat Kearney  9/24
Mario   9/25
Matt Morris 9/26
Brooke White  9/26
Eli Young Band  10/2
The Pointer Sisters  10/3
Kraig Parker's "Tribute to Elvis" 10/8
Wade Bowen and Josh Abbott Band   10/9
Intocable  10/10
Allstar Weekend    10/11
Laura Bell Bundy  10/16
Collective Soul   10/17
All concerts on the Chevrolet Main Stage are free with State Fair admission. 
The Chevrolet Main Stage is an outdoor festival-type venue, surrounded by a vast blacktop. Most guests stand, although seating is available on nearby grassy areas, low walls and steps. An ADA-compliant enclosure is provided for those needing special assistance.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

WERE GONNA HAVE ALOT OF FUN 

 :biggrin:


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

:wow: State Fair is Opening soon..... Oct. 17 just right around the corner...


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 13 2010, 09:33 AM~18553693
> *Thanks for getting in all the registration forms for this show and shine
> 
> Below is the final list of attendance
> ...


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey :biggrin: I heard you from long distance. Your right to bad Intocable was scheduled on the wrong day . Sure would be nice !

The fair doesn't really recognize the last day as Latino day , it seems to have become this year after year seeing that there was always a larger presence of Latinos on the last day. However as time goes maybe tejano can make a comeback in the near future as it was inthe early 90,s 

Peace bro


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

The fair has opened and we are on count down :biggrin: 

Bad Boys wheres cousin at this year !? we know where he was at last year,,,,, just wondering about them bud lights :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 24 2010, 06:15 PM~18654258
> *The fair has opened and we are on count down  :biggrin:
> 
> Bad Boys wheres cousin at this year !? we know where he was at last year,,,,, just wondering about them bud lights  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Ooooopps :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 25 2010, 09:46 PM~18661805
> *Ooooopps  :0
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

So far so good :biggrin: 


Let's hope it stays like that


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 15 2010, 06:41 AM~18573188
> *ENTERTAINMENT
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 15 2010, 06:41 AM~18573188
> *ENTERTAINMENT
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13gYCOBFp2U


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Oct 4 2010, 02:48 PM~18733001
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13gYCOBFp2U
> *


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mit3eSPfu-0


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Howdy Folks and Welcome to the State Fair.











It looks like we are on countdown for the final week of the state fair 2010 and I can honestly say that it has been a perfect run for the fair this year with great weather everyday .

We are expecting sunshine and the temperature to continue with mid 80's through out the week with a high of 81' degrees and sunny for Sunday. Looks like perfect weather for the upcoming events in the Dallas and Ft Worth area .

So shine them cars clean that chrome and polish that glass there will be thousands upon thousands of people admiring your car. Some will bring hopeful wishes and some will bring back old memories such as

El Camote - Torres Empire
Good Oldies - D Town Bombs
Money Hungry - Ghetto Dreams
and many more.

Please arrive early , first come best spots ! Gate closes at 9-9:15 am don't  forget to bring personal cooler and lawn chairs if you like .


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 11 2010, 07:25 AM~18782020
> *Howdy Folks and Welcome to the State Fair.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 11 2010, 11:54 AM~18782821
> *ESTE VATO       :biggrin: !!!!
> 
> U TALKIN BOUT MY RANFLA HOMIE !!!
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: oooh it was more than one more like a basket full

:biggrin:


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 11 2010, 09:25 AM~18782020
> *Howdy Folks and Welcome to the State Fair.
> 
> 
> ...


We have 3 spots that we need to give up. We (Tiempos Locos) wont be able to make it. Just found out so I thought Id notify you soon as possible.

Mike


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Oct 11 2010, 05:40 PM~18785926
> *We have 3 spots that we need to give up.  We (Tiempos Locos) wont be able to make it.  Just found out so I thought Id notify you soon as possible.
> 
> Mike
> *


Kool  thanks for letting me know ahead of time hopefully next year :happysad:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 11 2010, 12:50 PM~18783995
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta+Oct 11 2010, 07:40 PM~18785926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, twist my arm, I'll take one....but I'm only trying to help out...my ride will be ready Friday.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

JVasquez was kikin :biggrin: . Bro those three spots are gone already had someone waiting for them.

But look I have one spot that I can't seem to get conformation on ,I called them on it today, if I don't receive there info by tomorrow that spot will be reserved with your name on it


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 11 2010, 08:43 PM~18786417
> *JVasquez was kikin  :biggrin: . Bro those three spots are gone already had someone waiting for them.
> 
> But look I have one spot that I can't seem to get conformation on ,I called them on it today,  if I don't receive there info by tomorrow that spot will be reserved with your name on it
> *


That's cool...just let me know so I can make plans. :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 11 2010, 07:18 PM~18786733
> *That's cool...just let me know so I can make plans. :thumbsup:
> *


Mr Vasquez please call me bro :biggrin: 214-693-4019.
Ghetto Dreams backed out a car to give you a spot if your still interested I need basic info from you thanks

Armando G/D


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 12 2010, 08:41 AM~18789660
> *Mr Vasquez please call me bro  :biggrin: 214-693-4019.
> Ghetto Dreams backed out a car to give you a spot if your still interested I need basic info from you thanks
> 
> ...


You're cool gente Homie, I don't care what Fuego (Andy) says.... :biggrin: ...j/k

Preciate the effort, but it's just too much pressure for me that day. GOD first for me Bro. That's how I've ben the last 11 years and I'm sticking to it.

See you at the next show. THANKS AGAIN! :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree 100%  

Afterwards come out with the family and play for a bit


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 11 2010, 07:18 PM~18786733
> *That's cool...just let me know so I can make plans. :thumbsup:
> *



CHECK IT OOUT HOMIE ... POPO'S 64 IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION ... I SPOKE WITH GABBY ON THE CHANGE ... U CAN HAVE THAT SPOT IF U WANT IT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Oct 12 2010, 10:39 AM~18790191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I talked to Mando....can't make it....I'll be up there later though just to check it out.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

HERE IS A SCHEDULED LIST FOR SUNDAY OCT. 17, 2010 Have a great time :biggrin: 


Creative Arts
Time
Event
Description
10:30 AM Cookie Contest	Cooking Contest
12:30 PM Karel Anne Tieszen/Wolf® Brand Chili	Celebrity Chef
2:30 PM Rene Peeters/World Piece	Celebrity Chef
4:30 PM David Hernandez/McCormick & Schmick's	Celebrity Chef
6:00 PM Douglas Brown - Dish	Celebrity Chef Kitchen

Food & Fiber
Time
Event
Description
10:00 AM GO TEXAN Sampling	Food Tasting
12:00 PM Nokona: Baseball Glove Making	Glove Making
2:00 PM GO TEXAN Sampling	Food Sampling
4:00 PM Nokona: Baseball Glove Making	Glove Making

Live Music
Time
Event
Description
10:00 AM Teokalli Aztec Dance Group	Texas Cultural Partnership
10:30 AM Chilean Folklife	Texas Cultural Partnership
11:00 AM Teokalli Aztec Dance Group	Texas Cultural Partnership
11:30 AM Arte Flamenco Dance Company	Texas Cultural Parnership
11:50 AM Chilean Folklife	Texas Cultural Partnership
11:50 AM Chilean Folklife	Texas Cultural Partnership
12:00 PM Billy Roy's One Man Band	Live Music
12:00 PM Chris Watson Band	Live Music
12:00 PM Jolie Holliday's Rock & Country Music Show	Live Music
12:20 PM Dolunay Rose Dancers	Texas Cultural Partnership
12:40 PM Grupo Flamenco Espana Viva	Texas Cultural Partnership
1:00 PM Billy Roy's One Man Band	Live Music
1:00 PM Jolie Holliday's Rock & Country Music Show	Live Music
1:00 PM Tejas Brothers	Live Music
1:00 PM Teokalli Aztec Dance Group	Texas Cultural Partnership
1:00 PM The Violin Guy	Wine Garden
1:30 PM Chris Watson Band	Live Music
1:30 PM Indigo Rose Belly Dancing	Texas Cultural Partnership
1:50 PM Omkara Dance Company	Texas Cultural Partnership
2:00 PM Billy Roy's One Man Band	Live Music
2:00 PM Jolie Holliday's Rock & Country Music Show	Live Music
2:00 PM Lantana	Live Music
2:00 PM The Killdares	Live Music
2:20 PM Arte Flamenco Dance Company	Texas Cultural Partnership
2:30 PM The Violin Guy	Wine Garden
2:40 PM Dolunay Rose Dancers	Texas Cultural Partnership
3:00 PM Ayubu Kamau Kings and Queens	Texas Cultural Partnership
3:00 PM Billy Roy's One Man Band	Live Music
3:00 PM Chris Watson Band	Live Music
3:00 PM Jolie Holliday's Rock & Country Music Show	Live Music
3:00 PM Lantana	Live Music
3:00 PM The Killdares	Live Music
3:30 PM Grupo Flamenco Espana Viva	Texas Cultural Partnership
3:50 PM Omkara Dance Company	Texas Cultural Partnership
4:00 PM Billy Roy's One Man Band	Live Music
4:00 PM Jolie Holliday's Rock & Country Music Show	Live Music
4:00 PM Lantana	Live Music
4:00 PM The Killdares	Live Music
4:00 PM The Violin Guy	Wine Garden
4:20 PM DFW Burundian Drummers	Texas Cultural Partnership
5:00 PM Billy Roy's One Man Band	Live Music
5:00 PM Jolie Holliday's Rock & Country Music Show	Live Music
5:00 PM Lantana	Live Music
5:00 PM The Killdares	Live Music
5:05 PM Ayubu Kamau Kings & Queens	Texas Cultural Partnership
5:30 PM Collective Soul	Live Music
5:35 PM Grupo Pakal	Texas Cultural Partnership
5:55 PM Indigo Rose Belly Dancing	Texas Cultural Partnership
6:00 PM Billy Roy's One Man Band	Live Music
6:00 PM Jolie Holliday's Rock & Country Music Show	Live Music
6:00 PM Lantana	Live Music
6:00 PM The Killdares	Live Music
6:45 PM Grupo Pakal	Texas Cultural Partnership
7:00 PM Jolie Holliday's Rock & Country Music Show	Live Music
7:00 PM Lantana	Live Music
8:00 PM Lantana	Live Music

Livestock
Time
Event
Description
8:00 AM PanAm Rabbit Show	Rabbit Show
10:00 AM PanAm Longhorn Beef Cattle Show	Cattle Show
10:00 AM PanAm Santa Gertrudis Beef Cattle Show	Cattle Show
10:00 AM PanAm/Youth Breeding Sheep show	Sheep show
11:30 AM Milking Parlor Demo	Milking Demonstration
12:30 PM Milking Parlor Demo	Milking Demonstration
1:00 PM Spirit of the Horse	Horse Demonstration
2:00 PM Spirit of the Horse	Horse Demonstration
2:30 PM Milking Parlor Demo	Milking Demonstration
3:00 PM Spirit of the Horse	Horse Demonstration
3:30 PM Milking Parlor Demo	Milking Demonstration
4:00 PM PanAm Rabbits	Begin Release
4:00 PM PanAm/Jr. Longhorn Beef Cattle	Begin Release
4:00 PM PanAm/Youth Breeding Sheep	Begin Release
4:00 PM PanAm/Youth Santa Gertrudis Beef Cattle	Begin Release
4:30 PM Milking Parlor Demo	Milking Demonstration
5:00 PM Spirit of the Horse	Horse Demonstration
5:30 PM Milking Parlor Demo	Milking Demonstration
6:15 PM DFW Burundian Drummers	Texas Cultural Partnership
6:30 PM Milking Parlor Demo	Milking Demonstration

Mundo Latino
Time
Event
Description
10:00 AM LNESC - Computer Lab	Mundo Latino
12:00 PM DBU @ Go Center	Mundo Latino
12:00 PM Marta Salazar, Recording Artist	Mundo Latino
12:00 PM UTD @ GO Center	Mundo Latino
1:00 PM Sidney Lanier Ballet Folklorico	Mundo Latino
2:00 PM GreatMindsinSTEM: Aggies, Comets, Longhorns, Maver	Mundo Latino
3:00 PM El Aventurero - Ramon Vargas	Mundo Latino
4:00 PM Anthony & Sarah ASG	Mundo Latino
5:00 PM Socorro	Mundo Latino
6:00 PM R A Canales & Extreme	Mundo Latino	

Museums
Time
Event
Description
12:00 PM Butterfly Release	Texas Discovery Garden
1:00 PM Monarch Tagging Demo	Texas Discovery Garden
3:00 PM Monarch Tagging Demo	Texas Discovery Garden

Paid Attractions
Time
Event
Description
10:00 AM Wine Tasting/Los Pinos Ranch, Calais & Tara	Wine Garden
11:00 AM Shark, Ray Feeding	Children's Aquarium at Fair Park
2:00 PM Shrek The Musical	Musical

Shows
Time
Event
Description
11:00 AM Jump! Ultimate Dog Show	Stunt Dogs
12:00 PM African Acrobats	Street Performance - Acrobats
12:00 PM Bufford Buzzard Show	Midway Puppet Show
12:00 PM Jump! Ultimate Dog Show	Stunt Dogs
12:00 PM Mother Goose Storytime	Family Storytime
12:00 PM Pee Wee Stampede	Interactive Childrens Rodeo
12:00 PM Pirates of the Caribbean Dive Show	High Dive Show
12:00 PM Russian Bar Trio	Shows
12:00 PM World on a String	Puppet Show
12:30 PM Midway Barker	Midway Performance - Barker
1:00 PM African Acrobats	Street Performance - Acrobats
1:00 PM Bufford Buzzard Show	Midway Puppet Show
1:00 PM Jump! Ultimate Dog Show	Stunt Dogs
1:00 PM Kroger Birds of the World	Bird Show
1:00 PM Rambling Dancers	Shows
1:00 PM Russian Bar Trio	Shows
1:00 PM Schepps Backyard Circus	Kid Friendly
1:00 PM World on a String	Puppet Show
1:30 PM Midway Barker	Midway Performance - Barker
1:30 PM Pee Wee Stampede	Interactive Childrens Rodeo
2:00 PM African Acrobats	Street Performance - Acrobats
2:00 PM BMX Bike Stunt Show	BMX Stunt Show
2:00 PM Bufford Buzzard Show	Midway Puppet Show
2:00 PM Jump! Ultimate Dog Show	Stunt Dogs
2:00 PM Mother Goose Storytime	Family Storytime
2:00 PM Pirates of the Caribbean Dive Show	High Dive Show
2:00 PM Rainbow Ramblers	Shows
2:00 PM Rambling Dancers	Shows
2:00 PM Rambling Dancers	Shows
2:00 PM Russian Bar Trio	Shows
2:00 PM World on a String	Puppet Show
2:30 PM Kroger Birds of the World	Bird Show
2:30 PM Midway Barker	Midway Performance - Barker
3:00 PM African Acrobats	Street Performance - Acrobats
3:00 PM Amazing Dobermans	Dog Performance
3:00 PM Bufford Buzzard Show	Midway Puppet Show
3:00 PM Rainbow Ramblers	Shows
3:00 PM Rambling Dancers	Shows
3:00 PM Rambling Dancers	Shows
3:00 PM Russian Bar Trio	Shows
3:00 PM Schepps Backyard Circus	Kid Friendly
3:00 PM World on a String	Puppet Show
3:30 PM Midway Barker	Midway Performance - Barker
4:00 PM African Acrobats	Street Performance - Acrobats
4:00 PM Amazing Dobermans	Dog Performance
4:00 PM BMX Bike Stunt Show	BMX Stunt Show
4:00 PM Bufford Buzzard Show	Midway Puppet Show
4:00 PM Mother Goose Storytime	Family Storytime
4:00 PM Pee Wee Stampede	Interactive Childrens Rodeo
4:00 PM Pirates of the Caribbean Dive Show	High Dive Show
4:00 PM Rainbow Ramblers	Shows
4:00 PM Rambling Dancers	Shows
4:00 PM Rambling Dancers	Shows
4:00 PM World on a String	Puppet Show
4:30 PM Kroger Birds of the World	Bird Show
4:30 PM Midway Barker	Midway Performance - Barker
4:30 PM Schepps Backyard Sircus	Kid Friendly
5:00 PM Amazing Dobermans	Dog Performance
5:00 PM Bufford Buzzard Show	Midway Puppet Show
5:00 PM Mother Goose Storytime	Family Storytime
5:00 PM Rambling Dancers	Shows
5:00 PM Rambling Dancers	Shows
5:00 PM World on a String	Puppet Show
5:30 PM Midway Barker	Midway Performance - Barker
6:00 PM BMX Bike Stunt Show	BMX Stunt Show
6:00 PM Bufford Buzzard Show	Midway Puppet Show
6:00 PM Kroger Birds of the World	Bird Show
6:00 PM Pig Races	Racing Piglets
6:00 PM Pirates of the Caribbean Dive Show	High Dive Show
6:30 PM Schepps Backyard Circus	Kid Friendly
6:45 PM Pig Races	Racing Piglets
7:00 PM Bufford Buzzard Show	Midway Puppet Show
7:15 PM StarTex Power Starlight Parade	Parade
7:45 PM Pig Races	Racing Piglets
8:00 PM Illumination Sensation	Evening Pyrotechnic Show

Special Events
Time
Event
Description
10:00 AM Farmer Mike Pumpkin Carver	Carving 10AM - 4PM
1:00 PM The Violin Guy	Live Music
2:00 PM Texas Wine Talk	Wine Garden
2:30 PM The Violin Guy	Live Music
3:30 PM Southern Living Speakers Series/Steve Bender	Greenhouse on the Midway
3:30 PM Texas Wine Talk	Wine Garden
4:00 PM The Violin Guy	Live Music
5:00 PM Texas Wine Talk	Wine Garden


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

5 MORE DAYS :biggrin: 

and counting til the biggest outdoor car show of State Fair history


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

C-ya there peeps..


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 12 2010, 12:30 PM~18791714
> *CHECK IT OOUT HOMIE ... POPO'S 64 IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION ... I SPOKE WITH GABBY ON THE CHANGE ... U CAN HAVE THAT SPOT IF U WANT IT
> *


THat pretty cool that you did that...9 lives... IM glad you all look out for each other like that... Thats why we are UNITED LOWIRDER ASSOCIATION..... Thanks


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A PRETTY DAY THAT DAY...i CANT WAIT....SEE EVERYONE THERE.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Oct 13 2010, 07:12 PM~18803964
> *THat pretty cool that you did that...9 lives...  IM glad you all look out for each other like that... Thats why we are UNITED LOWIRDER ASSOCIATION..... Thanks
> *



LOVE OF THE LYFE STYLE HOMITA !! UNITED WE STAND ....


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

MANDO CALL ME HOMIE..


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Oct 13 2010, 09:15 PM~18804022
> *LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A PRETTY DAY THAT DAY...i CANT WAIT....SEE EVERYONE THERE.
> *











CAN'T WAIT TO


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

A MOMENT IN TIME !!!!

http://www.natureandscience.org/exhibits/crozier_tech.asp

CROZIER TECH WOLVES - 1940's thru 1970,s
SOME OF THE HISTORY OF OUR FOUNDERS FROM

WEST DALLAS , LITTLE MEXICO and the local barrios will be on display in the Nature Building which will be next to corral A+B. Please take a visit thru time , cost is only $1.00 to enter exhibit is on the second floor .


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

4 MORE DAYS AND COUNTING :biggrin: 




Thank You Austin, Kileen and West Texas for your interest, we will see ya next year :happysad:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WILL BE POSTIN UP !!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

(1) The Corral is open from 9:00 A.M. to 6:00 P.M.  All participating vehicles need to be in place by 9:00 A.M. and remain until after 6:00 P.M. No vehicles will be allowed out of the gate before this time.

(2) Each vehicle will require a hangtag to enter the gate (there will be no exceptions). As participants enter the Martin Luther King Gate (Gate 6), State Fair will require a representative of each Club to be present to check them in and hand out hangtags to those that came without.

(3) Only tow vehicles will be allowed in the Martin Luther King Gate. All tow vehicles drop their vehicle and park behind Corral as directed Any vehicle not in the display group or pulling a trailer will not be allowed in the gates without paid parking credentials.

(7) All vehicles shall be in place by 9:00 A.M. and parked for the day. Under no circumstances shall a vehicle be started or driven between 9:00 A.M. and 6:00 P.M.


Not my rules people :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

We will be there !


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

State Fair of Texas 

10 -17 -10

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

THIS IS GOING TO BE A VERY SWEET LINE UP BROUGHT TO YOU BY ;



















[/quote]


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

Remember.... Everyone who is going to to Fair.... Meet up at AutoZone between 745 and 830.. As soon as you and your group gets there we will give you your passes and you will head to the corral.. We have tobeen set up by nine...no one else can get in after thats.... Once you get there and want to drop your car off and then come back. remember you can not come back in for FREE.. You have to pay to get back in... Once you are in there are no in an out... SOrry. Not out rules.. Its going to be a great day...and see you all there bright and Early... Dont forget your coolers,tent and chairs... the fair will release your car at 6 no earlyer.. if you have any other question feel free to call me or mando... 469-632-6993 :biggrin:


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks to All the CLubs that showed up...We all had a Great time...


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

Okay. Im going to bed...Ill post more up tomorrow.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

From all of us at BLVD ACES, Great show, lots of clean rides, and the Texas State Fair was great, we all had the most fun we had in a long time, thank you for the opportunity to show our rides. and be a part of this event. Thanks Mando, Gabby and Freddy.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone whom came out with your club and your families to enjoy the last day of 2010 State Fair. We had an awesome turnout as you can see we didn't have room for anymore people however 107 cars was a good count. My estimated count of all who got in free to the fair is roughly around 475 people . Our PR contact was very pleased with this years show and shine that he took the time to go get his wife and bring her to come see all of the cars. Thanks to all he said .

Today we know that passes are probably best for next year. We apologize for having to bring everyone out so early so please give us time to being this concern to the table of our contact in hopes that we can accommodate your requests for next year.

The kids, did anyone see all the kids having fun?! , this is what it's about family time taking a moment to put aside our everyday lives for a little family fun and where best than the State Fair .

Even though I feel everyone is a winner  our best of are 

Best Overall - Unlimited CC
Best Paint - Dallas Lowriders CC
Best Truck - Frost Customz
Best SUV - Cowboys Life CC
Best Luxury - Boulevard Aces CC
Best Lowrider - Boulevard Aces CC
Best Bombita - D Town Bombs CC

See ya next year god willing .
Armando G/D cc.


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Oct 18 2010, 08:03 AM~18840226
> *From all of us at BLVD ACES, Great show, lots of clean rides, and the Texas State Fair was great, we all had the most fun we had in a long time, thank you for the opportunity to show our rides. and be a part of this event. Thanks Mando, Gabby and Freddy.
> *



U and are Welcome...!! Im glad you all had fun... It was a great turn out and your club also had alot of nice ridez...Hope to see you at out 3rd Annual State Fair of Texas Show and SHine... 2011!!


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex+Oct 18 2010, 11:18 AM~18840605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Bobby G. - Best Lowrider - Boulevard Aces CC










Josh - Best Luxury - Boulevard Aces CC


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 18 2010, 11:57 AM~18841848
> * thx for inviting us...our family had a great time!
> 
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>ESTILO*
> ...



Thank you Estilo for being there and getting there before me...ANd yes, I see your family had a great time... :wow: LOL










:biggrin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Oct 18 2010, 04:58 PM~18843402
> *Thank you Estilo for being there and getting there before me...ANd yes, I see your family had a great time... :wow: LOL
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Dang I had a good time :biggrin: 

It was fun watching the people have fun watching all the cars :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Oct 18 2010, 04:58 PM~18843402
> *Thank you Estilo for being there and getting there before me...ANd yes, I see your family had a great time... :wow: LOL
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: 


idk who that is...i showed up w/ my dad to the fair but i lost him...someone was suppose to babysit for me! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Oct 18 2010, 12:54 PM~18841829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love These Trucks! :cheesy: :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

HEADS UP FOR ALL CAR CLUBS FROM DALLAS TO FORT WRTH ME AND SOME ARTISTS FROM THE DFW AREA WILL BE MAKING A SONG BOUT ALL THE RIDES AND HOW WE DO DOWN HERE IN DA DFW AREA AND A VIDEO WILL BE SHOT AND THE SONG WILL BE SENT OUT ALL OVER TO SHOW HOW WE DO IT IN THE DFW AREA ...SO KEEP IN TOUCH AND I HOPE TO HAVE ALL YALLS SUPPORT 

ASLO IF U DONT HAVE MY NUMBER LOCK ME IN 214 643 3603 FOR PARTIES CDS AND SHOWS OR WHATEVER ....DjSk!llZ


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

A little late but let's do it...NOV. 6 (EPIC CRUISE II - DFW) meet in Dallas at 4pm the old WinnDixie parking lot, then we roll out down 30 to Ft Worth. Riders will meet up at Hemphill Car Wash at 6pm and roll out from there.

I'm hoping George or Homie John or Loco61 can hook up a route in Ft Worth....everybody down with that?


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

*









The 3rd Annual State Fair Show And Shine will take place again this year on October 23rd , 2011.

Reservation and registrations will be available at the ULA meetings . Don't wait or delay , this year there will be 120 spots up for grabs with 45 spots reserved already.

LIMITED SPACE WITH LIMITED TIME !


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice rides!!!!


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

gabby said:


>




BACK AGAING....3RD YEARS UNIQUE KARZ AND GHETTO DREAMS SHOW AND SHINE AT THE STATE FAIR OF TEXAS... BE LOOKING OUT FOR THE FLYER AND FORMS TO FILL OUT. WILL BE TAKING THEM IN SOON. NEXT ULA MEETING ON THE 7-21 SOMEONE WILL BE THERE WITH THE FLYER AND FORMS. THIS YEAR WE WILL HAVE ALL 3 CORRALS. WE WILL BE GIVING OUT AWARDS LIKE EVERY YEAR. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT ME OR MANDO.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Can "GF" go this year?


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr.Ortiz said:


> Can "GF" go this year?


 Bro I hope so , I know you don't want to miss LA MAFIA play at 3 PM


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

214Tex said:


> Bro I hope so , I know you don't want to miss LA MAFIA play at 3 PM


Allready!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Its that time again for the UNIQUE KARZ / GHETTO DREAMS State Fair show . For all those that have reserved spots please bring your forms to the ULA meet . We have to turn them in around opening date 9/30 thanks

CHEVY MAIN STAGE LINE UP

FRI 9/30 @ 8:30p, Kraig Parker’s Ultimate Tribute to Elvis

SAT 10/1 @ 3:00p, Miguel

SUN 10/2 @ 5:30p, KC & the Sunshine Band

FRI 10/7 @ 8:30p, JB & the Moonshine Band

SAT 10/8 @ 8:30p, To Be Announced

SUN 10/9 @ 1pm, Katie Armiger

SUN 10/9 @ 3:00p, Colt Ford

SUN 10/9 @ 5:30p, Thompson Square

MON 10/10 @ 5:30p, Mitchel Musso

SAT 10/15 @ 8:30p, Hanson

SUN 10/16 @ 5:30p, Crystal Bowersox

FRI 10/21 @ 8:30p, Randy Travis

SAT 10/22 @ 8:30p, Pat Benatar and Neil Giraldo

SUN 10/23 @ 3:00p, La Mafia


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512!!


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

:rimshot:these smilie icons are crazy...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

bump512 said:


> x512!!


 BUMP :rimshot:


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)

LO LOW'S WILL BE THERE


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

NEED REGISTRATIONS IF YOUR GOING TO THIS YEARS SHOW , please turn them in


----------



## Dh972 (Oct 4, 2011)

What up homie any space available for STEADY STUNTIN c.c.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Dh972 said:


> What up homie any space available for STEADY STUNTIN c.c.


 :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

CHEVY MAIN STAGE CONCERTS

UPDATED CONCERTS

FRI 10/7 @ 8:30p, JB & the Moonshine Band

SAT 10/8 @ 8:30p, Jack Ingram

SUN 10/9 @ 1pm, Katie Armiger

SUN 10/9 @ 3:00p, Colt Ford

SUN 10/9 @ 5:30p, Thompson Square

MON 10/10 @ 5:30pm, Mitchel Musso

FRI 10/14 @ 8:30p, Finger Eleven

SAT 10/15 @ 8:30p, Hanson

SUN 10/16 @ 5:30p, Crystal Bowersox

FRI 10/21 @ 8:30p, Randy Travis

SAT 10/22 @ 8:30p, The Bangles

SUN 10/23 @ 3:00p, La Mafia


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

any spots open? just need one


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

King61 said:


> any spots open? just need one


 Bump Bump


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

FRI 10/14 @ 8:30p, Finger Eleven

SAT 10/15 @ 8:30p, Hanson

SUN 10/16 @ 5:30p, Crystal Bowersox

FRI 10/21 @ 8:30p, Randy Travis

SAT 10/22 @ 8:30p, The Bangels

SUN 10/23 @ 3:00p, La Mafia


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

214Tex said:


>


11 MORE DAYS !!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

bump!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

bump512 said:


> bump!!


:wave::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

I have the last few spots to fill for bikes and pedal cars . If your son or daughter would like to display there bikes please contact me . Let's bring those bikes and get it and your family in FREE .

IMPORTANT :
only vehicles for show with bikes in them will not be paying to park . If you are bringing bikes in a daily or personal vehicle your family will still get in free however you are required to pay for vehicle parking $15. (Still well worth coming to join us)


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

4 MORE DAYS 


til funday :cheesy:


----------



## Los Castillo's (Jul 30, 2011)

So there is going to be a bike category??? That would be cool....


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

214Tex said:


>


2 MORE DAYS for that show and shine


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

HAD A BAD ASS TIME HOMIES !!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

X2^^^


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

X3^^^^^^


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

It Was Nice Seeing All The Homies From DTown... Also Thanks To The Fellas From Dallas LR, Getto Dreams, Blvd Aces, Gabby And Mando...:thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Dang it was a fun day I had an awesome time La Mafia brought out thousands of extra people which traffic flow at the car corrals was constant . This year every parking spot was the #1 spot and thanks to you publicly it was possible ;

Our Guests
*Daniel Cherry ford
*Alex Loco 61
*Jesse - V/Outreach
*Individuals cc
*Royal Classics cc
*Tiempos Locos cc
*Cowboys Life cc
*L+M Customs

Car Clubs
*Dallas Lowriders cc
*Unidoz cc
*Garlands Finest cc
*Boulevard Aces cc
*Torres Empire
*Estilo cc
*Intokablez cc
*Strictly Business cc
*Oak Ciff cc
*Regulators cc
*Christology cc
*Bajitos cc
*Phaylanx cc
*La Familia cc
*Lolows cc
*Kingz cc
*D Town Bonbs cc
*Unique Karz
*Forney Outlaws cc
*Ghetto Dreams cc
*Ensenos cc
*Texas Ranflas cc
*Steady Stunnin cc
*Presidentez cc
*Los Finos cc
*Branded Customs

A special thank you to this little kid from Boulevard Aces , after a long exhausted day this young kid about 7-8 yrs old stops me and says thanks for inviting us maaaaan , *:biggrin: :thumbsup: your welcome !


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

ALREADY !! ne pics ??


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

pics:run:


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

Since I dont know how to post pic on this site anymore I have uploaded the pics to my Facebook. You can log on to http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4.780542382&type=3#!/profile.php?id=780542382


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

You are welcome


----------



## Dh972 (Oct 4, 2011)

STEADY STUNTIN c.c. Had a good ass time out there.


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

Pic are up.


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

_2352.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

Thats is it on my end.... So if anyone else has pics. Please post up.... I had a great time and It looks like everyone else did... Not again till Next year....


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

214Tex said:


>





214Tex said:


>


 This is my favorite pic.


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

Great show :thumbsup:


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m141/2gabby1975e/statefairflyer.jpg

Registration forms will be at the ULA Meeting This Thursday..


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m141/2gabby1975e/?action=view&current=statefairflyer.jpg


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

That was great.... Im sure we will see some more of this , This year... 


214Tex said:


>


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

I have 24 spots left.. 
so far I have:
Blvd Aces C C -3
Raider Nation -1
Dukes C C -2
Estillo C C -1
Lolows C C -2
La Familia C C -5
Phaylanx C C -2
Outlawz C C -5
Torrez Empire -5


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

gabby said:


> I have 24 spots left..
> so far I have:
> Blvd Aces C C -3
> Raider Nation -1
> ...


That is for Sunday..... Oct. 21 Friday I only have 2 that are in.. If I dont get in for Friday before the end of the Month.. I will use it for Outside the ULA.. Please let me know who is in on Friday Oct, 19th 2012


----------



## Blue Demon 94 (Feb 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

right around the corner:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

Specializing Stainless, Aluminum and all types of metal polishing:


Pot Metal









Aluminum










Metal


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

The state fair show is right around the corner and I hope those interested were able to reserve your space. As of last week the Sunday 10-21-12 show is booked and no more room is available.*Friday 10-19-12 show is still excepting reservations with over 60 spots left. It would be a great day for the fair , in by 9-9:30 out by 5:45-6 pm. Front row parking for your ride, bring your food snacks drinks and the entire family cost is only $5*dollars.

Please contact gabby @469-632-6993


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you ready for some state fair !

We are on count down to the last few days of the state fair 2012 and weather calls for*










Chevy main stage 3pm*
Texas Tornadoes






See you there!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

This weekend only new dish at state fair 

Fried BigTex


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

*


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

New ride at fair park











&&&&& Submitting application for the 5th annual show and shine:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

You ar invited to join us this year for the state fair show and shine taking place in October. Oldies at the fair is what were doing this year , 30's 40's 50's 60's 70's & 80's bombs classics originals and lowriders. One low cost of $5 allows you and your family and car to enter the fair grounds and enjoy a day of fun. No cooking or open flames allowed how ever you can bring your pre made food and drinks with you. If you are interested download the registration form and get with us , looking to fill 110 spots and space is limited. If you have eer been to this show then you already know $5 dollars for the entire family and front row parking is a super super great deal , see you there


----------

